# New Va Compension And Pension Pay Tables



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2006)

*It's interesting how 3.3% never adds up to 3.3%.*







The main page for all the compensation tables is here... 
http://www.vba.va.gov/bln/21/Rates/ 
And, this is a good place to put in this reminder. Here is the page that lists all VA benefits. You should bookmark this page... http://www.vba.va.gov/benefit_facts/index.htm 
The Compensation Rate Table is posted below. Be sure to check other tables if you qualify for additional compensation.
--------------- 

*10% - 20% (No Dependents)*

10%​*                                                                    $115*
                                                        20%
*$225*
*30% - 60% Without Children*​Dependent Status30%40%50%60%[SIZE=-1]Veteran Alone[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$348 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$501 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$712 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$901*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse Only[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$389 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$556 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$781 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$984*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse & One Parent[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$422 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$600 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$837 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1051*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse and Two Parents[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$455 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$644 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$893 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1118*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with One Parent[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$381 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$545 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$768 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$968*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Two Parents[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$414 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$589 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$824 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1035*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Additional for A/A spouse (see footnote b)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$38 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$51 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$63 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$76*[/SIZE]

*70% - 100% Without Children*​[SIZE=-1]Veteran Alone[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,135 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,319 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,483 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,471*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse Only [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,232 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,430 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,608 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,610*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse & One Parent[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,310  *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,519  *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,708  *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,722*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse and Two Parents[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,388 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,608 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,808 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,834*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with One Parent[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,213 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,408  *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,583 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,583*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Two Parents[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,291 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,497 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,683 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,695*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Additional for A/A spouse (see footnote b)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$88 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$101 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$113 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$126*[/SIZE]

*30% - 60% With Children*​[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse & Child [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$420 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$597 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$832 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1045*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Child Only[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$376 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$538 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$759 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$957*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse, One Parent and Child [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$453 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$641 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$888 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1112*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse, Two Parents and Child [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$486 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$685 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$944 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,179*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with One Parent and Child [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$409 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$582 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$815 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1024*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Two Parents and Child [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$442 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$626 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$871 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1091*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Add for Each Additional Child Under Age 18 [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$21 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$28 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$35 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$42*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Each Additional Schoolchild Over Age 18 (see footnote a) [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$66 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$88 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$111 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$133*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Additional for A/A spouse (see footnote b) [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$38 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$51 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$63 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$76*[/SIZE]

*70% - 100% With Children*

[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse & Child [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,303 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,511 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,699 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,711*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Child Only [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,200 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,394 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,567 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,565*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse, One Parent and Child [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,381 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,600 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,799 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,823*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Spouse, Two Parents and Child [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,459 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,689 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,899 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,935*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with One Parent and Child [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,278 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,483 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,667 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,677*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Veteran with Two Parents and Child [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,356 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,572 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$1,767 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$2,789*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Add for Each Additional Child Under Age 18 [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$49 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$56 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$63 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$70*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Each Additional Schoolchild Over Age 18 (see footnote a)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$155 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$177 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$222 *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Additional for A/A spouse (see footnote b) [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$88 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$101 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$113 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$126*[/SIZE]​ 
FOOTNOTES:

[SIZE=-1]Rates for each school child are shown separately. They are not included with any other compensation rates. All other entries on this chart reflecting a rate for children show the rate payable for children under 18 or helpless. To find the amount payable to a 70% disabled veteran with a spouse and four children, one of whom is over 18 and attending school, take the 70% rate for a veteran with a spouse and 3 children, $ 1,401, and add the rate for one school child, $155. The total amount payable is $1,556.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Where the veteran has a spouse who is determined to require A/A, add the figure shown as "additional for A/A spouse" to the amount shown for the proper dependency code. For example, veteran has A/A spouse and 2 minor children and is 70% disabled. Add $88, additional for A/A spouse, to the rate for a 70% veteran with dependency code 12, $1,352. The total amount payable is $ 1,440.[/SIZE]
sal;


----------

